# mystery plant



## pica (Sep 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what plant this is?
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c17/pica121/plant2.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c17/pica121/plant1.jpg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It could be _Ludwigia repens_ but I'm not sure. Some background information would be helpful. Where did you find it? Flowers? etc....


----------



## pica (Sep 14, 2005)

It was found growing in a wetland in Houston, Texas. No flowers


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm thinking it might be _Ludwigia peploides_. Definitely a _Ludwigia_ but it looks a bit off to be _repens_.

How about these pics?

http://www.northwestweeds.nsw.gov.au/images/Ludwigia peploides ssp montevidensis LRT web.jpg

http://www.northwestweeds.nsw.gov.au/images/Ludwigia peploides ssp montevidensis LRT web.jpg

I don't know if that plant could hack it submerged, but there's only one way to find out.


----------

